

This is how Google is killing the Web - pmcpinto
https://medium.com/web-design-and-development/d9baf7179950

======
taigeair
Actually I don't really browse on my desktop or mobile. I always prefer to
type something to search my computer or phone instead of having to browse for
it. Unless it's on my home screen. I think it's pretty efficient.

------
ajanuary
"Look at all these devices with curated lists of shortcuts, now look at this
browser that has...the ability to create a curated list of shortcuts"

The only way Google is killing bookmarks is by being useful.

